# Growth of 21 month old



## Weebear

My son barely eats but seems to maintain his weight at 25th centile. His height has slipped to between 2 & 9th centiles. I'm not tall but was a tall child and my husband is tall and was an average child. I'm wondering if him eating protein (which he always avoids) would mean he should be a talker height or is he destined to be a really short man. 

Health visitor wants to monitor fir another couple of months before referral to peadiatrition. Thanks


----------



## nichub

Hi weebar, I think that your HV decision is a sensible one, he may have a growth spurt and catch up, how old is he? 

Although protein is important in diet I would imagine even if he doesn't eat things like meat/eggs/pulses that he would still get some from other foods so I don't think it would make a huge difference to his height, 

By monitoring for a few months you will get a better idea of an average so I agree this is the way to go! 

Let me know how you get on xx


----------

